# يسوع كان فين انهارده ؟



## mera22 (11 أغسطس 2022)

بسم الثالوث القدوس 

  من فترة سمعت وعظة لابونا داود لمعي 
ان لكل واحد بجانب قراياته ف الكتاب المقدس يقرأ جزء من الاناجيل الاربعة .. 
لاكتر من سبب واهمهم اللي لمسني وهو اننا نعرف السيد المسيح كان فين انهارده وعمل ايه لما كان موجود معانا ع الارض ..
   هحاول بنعمة ربنا كل يوم ننزل جزء من الانجيل ونشوف ربنا كان فين ونقدم صلاة وطلبة من خلال معرفتنا باحداث يومه وخدمته ف العالم ​


----------



## mera22 (11 أغسطس 2022)

ب*سم الاب والابن والروح القداس الالة الواحد امين *
*
انجيل متي اصحاح 4 عدد 18 ل 22

الحدث :- السيد المسيح دعا بطرس واندراوس اخاه للخدمة
المكان : بحر الجليل 
الاية :- هلم ورائي فاجعلكما صيادي الناس فللوقت تركا الشباك وتبعاه
الصلاة **:- يا سيدي الحبيب كنت ف مثل هذا اليوم دعيت ابسط الناس ليكونوا من تلاميذك ويتبعوك ويروك كل يوم .. ادعني انا ايضا ادعوني اكون معاك اترك خطيتي وكسلي وقلة شغفي واكون معك اشاهدك واري جمالك ومحبتك الذي ليس له مثيل لي .. اديني اني اطيعك وابقي ف شجاعة بطرس واندراوس واترك اي حاجة بحبها بتبعدني عنك .. اترك اي فكر يعجبني عشان ابقي معاك .. اترك خطيتي عشان اتبعك .. اديني اني ابدأ معاك .. يارب بطرس واندراوس مكنوش يعرفوك وحتي لو كانوا سمعوا عنك فهما مجوش ليك .. انت بشخصك ومجدك وجلالك اللي روحتلهم لحد بحر الجليل وشوفتهم وشوفت شغلهم ودعيتهم .. معنديش القدرة والجرأة اني اجيلك او حتي اني اشوفك .. تعالي انت يارب تعالي ادعوني شوفني انا موجودة ف بحر الدنيا تايهة وضايعة من غيرك تعالي نظم حياتي املكني واملك ارادتي عشان اترك شباكي وحالي واتبعك يارب امين*​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2022)

mera22 قال:


> بسم الثالوث القدوس
> 
> من فترة سمعت وعظة لابونا داود لمعي
> ان لكل واحد بجانب قراياته ف الكتاب المقدس يقرأ جزء من الاناجيل الاربعة ..
> ...


فكرة حلوووة  ميرا  واكيد متابعة


----------



## mera22 (13 أغسطس 2022)

كلدانية قال:


> فكرة حلوووة  ميرا  واكيد متابعة


*اشكرك لمرورك اختي الغالية *​


----------



## mera22 (13 أغسطس 2022)

ب*سم الاب والابن والروح القدس الالة الواحد امين *
*اليوم :- السبت 13/8/2022*
*الحدث** :- يسوع ابتدأ خدمة وكرازة وشفي امراض واوجاع الشعب*
*المكان** :- الجليل*
*الاية** :- يشفي كل مرض وكل ضعف ف الشعب*
*الصلاة** :- يا سيدي الحبيب زي انهارده انت كنت قررت تبدا خدمتك هنا ع الارض معانا .. قررت تعلمنا وتكرز بملكوتك قررت تورينا قدرتك وتساعدك نتجاوز اي مرض واي وجع وتعب ف حياتنا .. رغم انك عارف قسوة شعبك وقسوتنا معاهم بس علمتهم برضه وساعدتهم ووقفت جمبهم وشفيتهم .. اطلب منك يارب انك تعلمني تعلمني طريقك .. تعلمني اجيلك ازاي واصليلك ازاي واقولك ايه تعلمني اتعامل معاك ازاي بعد كل الوحاشة والقسوة اللي فيا دي .. تعلمني اتعامل مع الناس اللي بيذوني ازاي .. علمني اكون زيك اعلم واكرز واكون شاهدة لاسمك .. علمني افتح كتابك .. علمني اطلب ازاي اني اتملي بروحك القدوس .. علمني اكون زيك يارب علمني احبك اكتر واكتر وتكون انت كل حياتي واساس كل قرار وكل حاجة بعملها .. علممني وافتح قلبي لملوتك واشفيني من ضعفي ومرضي يارب امين*​


----------



## mera22 (18 أغسطس 2022)

*ب**سم الاب والابن والروح القدس الالة الواحد امين **
اليوم :- الخميس 18/8/2022
الحدث :- الوعظة علي الجبل 
الاية :- ففتح فاه وعلمهم قائلا : طوبي للمساكين بالروح لان لهم ملكوت السموات*
*الصلاة :**- يا سيدي الحبيب زي انهارده كنت ابتديت تعلمنا من كلامك الحلو .. يارب مشوفتش ف حنيتك حتي وانت بتنصحنا وترشدنا احنا يارب لسه محتاجين .. محتاجين تقولنا ف وقتنا ده نعمل ايه نتعامل ازاي ونشوفك ازاي ف وسط الدوشة والمشتتات دي كلها .. عايزين كلامك يارب يجمعنا من تاني عايزينك يارب تعلمنا وتفهمنا وتقنعنا انك انت بس الضمان يارب .. زي انهارده كنت ابتدبت التطويبات اللي كلنا حافظينها عيد كل اية يارب ف قلب كل واحد وفهمنا عايز توصلنا ايه بيها فهمنا يارب احنا اولادك محتاجين صوتك يارب امين*​


----------



## mera22 (19 أغسطس 2022)

ب*سم الاب والابن والروح القدس الالة الواحد امين *
*اليوم : الجمعة 19/8/2022
الحدث : الموعظة ع الجبل 
الاية : طوبي للحزاني لانهم يتعزون*
*الصلاة **: يا حبيبي زي انهارده انت ادتني التطويبات .. كنت عارف اللي هيحصل ف حياة كل واحد موجود قدامك وحياتي انا كمان .. كنت عارف شكوكي كنت عارف اللي همر بيه واللي هحسه وانت مش معانا ع الارض .. كل كلامك مريح يارب بس كلامك ع الجبل محدش يقدر يتخطاه .. طوبي ليا عشان بحزن ! انت بذات نفسك يارب هتعزيني ولا هتبعتلي حد يعزيني ولا هتسخر حاجة ليا عشان اتعزي بيها .. معرفش ايه اللي ممكن يخفف حزني بيهم بس اتمني ان اللي يخفف حزني يكون انت يارب .. حزني ع وقتي وحياتي وضميري وقرارتي اللي باخدها بدون الرجوع ليك حزني ع ايامي القديمة اللي مكنتش انت موجود فيها حزني ع سيطرة عدوك عليا يارب .. تخيل انك انت اللي اكتر واحد عارف حزني سببه وازاي هتخطاه وازاي هتعزيني فيه وازاي هتدخلي جوه الاتون يارب .. مش بطلب منك غير اني المس طريقة تعزيتك ليا يارب واحس بيها عشان اشكرك عليها ياحبيبي امين*​


----------



## mera22 (20 أغسطس 2022)

ب*سم الاب والابن والروح القدس الالة الواحد امين *
*اليوم : السبت 20/8/2022 *
*الحدث** :- الموعظة ع الجبل*
*الاية **: طوبي للودعاء لانهم يرثون الارض*
*الصلاة** :- يا سيدي الحبيب .. اشكرك ع تعليمك لينا يارب اشكرك انك جيت بنفسك هنا ع الارض .. اشكرك ع تعليمك وحبك وحنانك وتبسيطك لينا كل حاجة .. اشكرك عشان شوفت ابسط حاجة ف حياتنا وبتكافئنا علينا بتكافئنا ع صلاتنا ليك ..  مع ان احنا اللي بنخرج من عندك مستفدين مش انت لكن انت بتبارك بعدها وبتكافيء ..  انت اله طيب وحنين يارب .. اشكرك ع ان طوبت طبيعتنا الاولي قبل الخطية وعايزنا نرجع ليها .. عايزنا ودعاء زيك يارب بقلوب بسيطة .. اديني يارب اني اكون وديعة هادية اتجنب الشر والمواجهات اللي هتفقدني سلامي ابعدني عن التوتر يارب وخليني احافظ ع سلامي خليني اعيش ف الفضيلة دي عشان ابقي ع صورتك يارب انت اللي قولت تعلموا مني لاني وديع ومتواضع القلب .. علمني يارب وداعتك .. خليني اجاهد ف طريقك ومياسش ابدا .. اديني اني ارتاح مع الكل والكل يرتاح معايا استخدمني لاسمك وعرفني اسلك ازاي ف طريق الوداعة لو هتقربني منك يارب امين*​


----------



## mera22 (26 نوفمبر 2022)

ب*سم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين *
*اليوم : السبت 26/11/2022
الحدث :  الموعظة علي الجبل 
الاية :لماذا تنظر القذي الذي في عين اخيك (متي 3:7)*
*الصلاة **:ياربي يسوع المسيح .. اشكرك علي تعليمك ليا ورسايلك اللي كل يوم ببعتها حتي لو مش بقراها وبفتحها .. كفاية احساس ان حد مهتم بيا وباعتلي رسالة تفيدني وتنصحني بيها .. حتي لو بقرأها كتير ومش بفهم بس صدقني يارب انا مقتنعة انها كلمتك وهتنقيني وف يوم من الايام هفهم وف يوم تاني هجيلك بنفسي يارب وتفهمني كلامك كله .. بطلب منك يارب انهارده انك تسامحني لو ف يوم انا بصيت للي ف ايد اللي حواليا ومشكرتش ومذكرتش مجدك .. كمان يارب بطلب منك تسهلها عليا .. الوقت ده يارب غير زمان المغريات كتير والكل يارب بيبين اللي عنده حتي لو حاجات بسيطة غصب عني هبص .. غصب عني كمان هتكلم وهدين .. اديني اني اركز ف طريقي وابعد عيني عن الحاجات اللي ممكن تبعدني عن طريقك .. خليني ابص للحلو بس واشكرك ومعلقش ع الوحش وماخدش مكانك يارب .. امين*​


----------



## mera22 (27 نوفمبر 2022)

ب*سم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين *
*اليوم : الاحد 27/11/2022
الحدث : الموعظة علي الجبل
الاية : اما الخشبة التي في عينك فلا تفطن لها (مت 3:7)*
*الصلاة** :ياربي يسوع المسيح انت عارف كل اللي فيا .. عارف حتي اللي انا مش دريانة بيه عارف مشاعري وافكاري اللي بحس بيها من غير حتي ما اتكلم بيها معاك او مع حد .. عارف خبايا القلب واحتياجاته .. عارف الخطايا وعارف كمان قلبي وصفاته اللي مش عجباك .. اديني اني اعرف نقط ضعفي واشتغل عليها واقويها  معاك يارب .. اديني اني انا كمان اشتغل معاك فيا .. اديني اني ابص ع نفسي بس واحاسبها كل يوم لو ده هيقربني منك .. اديني اني اشوف اللي جوايا من كره لحد وحوله لمحبة يارب عشان اعرف اوصلك ف الاخر .. اديني يارب حكمة اشوف بيها الخشب اللي ف عيني اديني حكمة مندبش بيها ع خطايا لكن اشتغل عليها وامحيها معاك اديني معونة من عندك لان من غيرك انا مش هعرف **اشوف حاجة يارب امين*​


----------



## mera22 (28 نوفمبر 2022)

ب*سم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين *
*اليوم : الاثنين 28/11/2022
الحدث : الموعظة 
الاية : يا مرائي اخرج اولا الخشبة من عينيك (مت 5:7)*
*الصلاة **: ياربي يسوع .. انت عارف صنعة ايديك يارب وعارف اني معرفش طريقك اللي انت بتقول عليه دايما .. ولا اعرف اخرج حاجة مني .. كل اللي اعرفه يارب اني دلوقت ف امس الحاجة ليك وبدور ع اي حاجة تقربني منك .. اني اعرف الخشبة اللي ف عيني واخرجها ده صعب اوي يارب .. صعب اعرف ايه اللي عندي وبيضايقك يارب وانا لسه معرفكش .. مش هطلب منك غير انك تساعدني اعرفك اكتر واكتر معرفة حقيقية والمس حضورك ف قلبي .. اعرف طريقك والخشب اللي ف عيني  وتساعدني اشيله وامحيه من حياتي .. بقع كتير يارب ف الخشب ده انت شايف كل حاجة بس انت امين بتيجي وتقومني امين للمنتهي يارب  .. كمل معايا يارب امين*​


----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين مااجمل كلام الرب
ربنا يبارك خدمتك حبيبتي *


----------



## mera22 (30 نوفمبر 2022)

كلدانية قال:


> *امين مااجمل كلام الرب
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك حبيبتي *


*ميرسي لتشجيعك يا حبيبتي *


----------



## mera22 (30 نوفمبر 2022)

ب*سم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين
اليوم **:الاربعاء 30/11/2022*
*الحدث : الموعظة ع الجبل 
الاية :اسالوا تعطوا (مت 7 :7)*
*الصلاة **:يا سيدي .. انت عارف اد ايه ضعفي وقلة حيلتي .. عارف اد ايه انا من غيرك ولا حاجة حتي لو انجزت حاجة لما مبتكونش ليك بتكون ناقصة وبتروح وتختفي بسرعة وفرحتها مش بتدوم .. اقولك ع حاجة مفيش فرحة بتدوم غير معاك صدقني يارب ..مفيش حد يقدر يحبني كل الحب ده ولا يقدرني زي ما انت بتقدرني وتشوفني حاجة كبيرة اوي رغم اني مستاهلش اي حاجة .. اسالك تكمل يارب عملك ف حياتي وتستخدمني لمجد اسمك يارب .. انا بحبك رغم ضعفي ووقوعي الكتير بس بحبك ف الاخر بجيلك وانا متشوهة من ناس اذتني وخذلتني بس بجيلك لانك انت اللي قولتلي اني اجيلك واسالك حتي وانا كده .. بجيلك وبلاقيك زي ما انت حرفيا مبتتغيرش حبك ليا حتي مبيتهزش او يقل .. الناس هنا يارب مجرد ما بنمشي بينسونا حتي لو رجعنا مش بنبقي زي الاول وكل واحد بيكون اتخدع ف التاني ومش قادر يقرب وبنقرب وبنتكلم بحذر ومخونين بعض .. لكن انت غير انا باجي اترمي ف حضنك واسالك واطلب منك الاقي نفس الاحساس مفيش ندم ولا تانيب عندك مفيش عندك غير الحب يارب انا بديك قلبي تملاه من حبك تعالجه وتجبر كسره لما تكون فيه يارب امين*​


----------



## mera22 (1 ديسمبر 2022)

ب*سم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين *
*اليوم : الخميس 1 /12/2022 
الحدث : الموعظة 
الاية : اطلبوا تجدوا ( مت 7:7 )*
*الصلاة **:اشكرك يارب ع ان معظم وصاياك ليا سهلة تتفهم من غير تعقيدات ومن غير اسئلة كتير و واضحة ليا .. اشكرك اني لما بجيلك بلاقيك ولما بطلب منك بتديني اللي بيفيدني بس اديني يارب رضا باللي عندي اديني اني اتقبل رفضك لحاجات كان نفسي فيها اوي اديني اني اتقبل انها مش لخيري وانها كانت هتبقي شر ليا لو عملتهالي .. اديني اعرف حدودي معاك يارب انا بطلب منك انك تقوي علاقتك بيا وتخليها قوية مش اي حاجة تاثر عليها .. بطلب تعرفني اقرب منك ازاي واسمع صوتك ازاي واقرا ف انجيلك ازاي .. بطلب منك حكمة عشان اعرف اوصلك بيها واجيب ناس معايا ليك .. بطلب منك حكمة اعرف بيها عدو الخير جايلي ف انهو انسان وانهي فكرة .. بطلب منك حكمة اتعامل بيها مع مشاعري وافكاري يارب .. بطلب منك تديني حرية اكون بسيطة بيها واستخدم كل حاجة فيا ليك .. بطلب منك اني اكون ع حقيقتي واللي بسمعه واللي بشوفه من مشاكل مياثرش فيا ومتعاملش مع حد بزيف ولا رياء امين*​


----------



## أَمَة (2 ديسمبر 2022)

منورة يا *mera 22* بنشاطك و موضوعك الجميل\المفيد.


----------



## mera22 (2 ديسمبر 2022)

ب*سم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين *
*اليوم : الجمعة 2/12/2022
الحدث : الموعظة
الاية : اقرعوا يفتح لكم*
*الصلاة : ياربي يسوع المسيح كلي المحبة والرحمة والغفران .. انت عارف يارب اننا بعدنا عنك وبقينا شبه العالم ف حاجات كتيرة .. وعارف ان ده سبب مشاكلنا وسبب انك مغمي عنينا عن حلول مشاكلنا عشان نرجع ليك واحنا عارفين ده بس بننسي .. ادينا اننا نفتكر دايما ان الحل عندك انت والراحة فيك انت يا يسوع .. ابعدنا عن العالم ومشاكله وتشتتاته خلينا نقرب منك انت .. انت يارب اللي بمحبتك بتيجي وبتخبط ع باب قلوبنا ادينا القوة اننا نقوم من كسلنا وضعفنا وكابتنا ونفتحلك الباب تدخل تطهره وتملاه بيك وتشيل كل حزن ووجع يارب من جوه تبدل مشاعرنا الضايعة والمستنفذة بمشاعر حب مقدس ليك يارب امين*​


----------



## mera22 (2 ديسمبر 2022)

أَمَة قال:


> منورة يا *mera 22* بنشاطك و موضوعك الجميل\المفيد.


ف*رحت جدا بكلام حضرتك ومرورك .. اشكرك 
المنتدي منور بيكوا كلكوا *​


----------



## mera22 (3 ديسمبر 2022)

ب*سم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين *
*اليوم : السبت 3/12/2022
الحدث : الموعظة 
الاية :لان كل من يسال ياخذ ومن يطلب يجد ومن يقرع يفتح له ( مت 8:7)*
*الصلاة **: اشكرك يارب انك فاتح لينا بابك وفاتح لينا باب الصلاة اشكرك ع قبولك لينا وقبول طلباتنا .. قبول صلواتنا اللي كلها طلبات وقبول علاقتنا بيك اللي معتمدة ع الطلبات .. ادينا اننا نقرب منك لشخصك ولذاتك متخلناش من العالم وكل اللي يهمنا نفسنا وبس .. غيرنا يارب خلينا نطلب اسمك الاول نطلب غفرانك وتغييرك لينا ف حياتنا .. نطلب قربنا منك وعرفتك عن قرب يارب .. متخليش طلبات العالم تغمي عنينا .. لانك امين يارب امين الي المنتهي امين*​


----------



## mera22 (4 ديسمبر 2022)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين*
*اليوم** : الاحد 4/12/2022*
*الحدث** : الموعظة*
*الاية **: ام اي انسان منكم اذا ساله ابنه خبزا يعطيه حجرا (مت 9:7)*
*الصلاة **:  يارب يسوع انا عارفة .. عارفة انك صالح ودايما بتعملي الخير ودايما بتقف جنبي وتسندني وتقويني حتي لو مكنتش استاهل .. طلباتي المرفوضة منك يارب عارفة كمان انها لخيري .. عارفة اني بنتك كمان وانك بتعملي الخير كله .. بس انا من ضعفي وقلة حيلتي ساعات بشك وبقولك ليه يارب لما بيزيد الالم والياس والاحباط والطلبات المرفوضة قدامك.. سامحني ع عتابي ليك .. العتاب من المحبة يارب صدقني خلي عتابي يكون بحب ومتدخلش الشك ف قلبي اكتر من كده خليني ارضي برفضك ده واقنعيني بيه خليني اتعايش معاه يارب بحب وفرح ابعد الحزن والوجع يارب عني كفاية امين*​


----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2022)

*إمين يارب امين
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ويفرح قلبك ميرا  
*


----------



## mera22 (5 ديسمبر 2022)

*ب*سم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين
اليوم : الاثنين 5/12/2022
الحدث : الموعظة
الاية : وان ساله سمكة يعطيه حية (متي 10 :7)
الصلاة :يارب انت حاسس يارب مش كده عارف وشايف وسامع .. يمكن محدش يعرف غيرك يمكن متعودة محكيش غير لحد غيرك يارب بس انت اللي قايل انك مستحيل تدي حية حتي لو انا اللي طلباها يارب .. انا عارفة انك مدي الخير حتي لو الخير ده انا مش شايفة انه خير دلوقت لمحدودية عقلي والغيامة اللي ع عيني .. بس الخير ده يارب مؤلم وموجع اووووي .. متعودتش اني اسكت واكون مستجيبة ومطاعة كده يارب ارحم الحاحي عليك عشان اعرف حكمتك وقصدك من اللي بيحصل يارب خليني اشوف الخير خير لانه باين ف عنيا انه حية وحاشا يارب انك تبعت ف حياتي اي حية .. امين​


----------



## mera22 (5 ديسمبر 2022)

كلدانية قال:


> *إمين يارب امين
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ويفرح قلبك ميرا  *


ا*مين يارب 
ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي ويستخدمنا لمجد اسمه دايما *


----------



## mera22 (6 ديسمبر 2022)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين*
*اليوم **: الثلاثاء 6/12/2022*
*الحدث** : الموعظة*
*الاية **: فان كنتم وانتم اشرار تعرفون ان تعطوا اولادكم عطايا جيدة فكم بالحري ابوكم الذي ف السماوات يهب خيرات للذين يسالونه (مت11:7)*
*الصلاة **:يارب يسوع .. انت قولت انك هتدينا خيرات قولت تعالوا واطلبوا وجهي .. بنجيلك يارب بس بنحس ان الدنيا بتسوء اكتر الظروف بتتاخر اوي يارب .. انت شايف وحاسس باللي بيحصل مش كده يارب .. حاسس باحلام كل واحد فينا شايفها ومختبرها .. الاب هنا ع الارض المفروض انه بيطمن ولاده لما بيحصل اي ظروف عكس اللي المتوقع .. طمنا يارب بنفكرك بالخيرات اللي قولتلنا عليها .. عارفين ان الكفاية فيك انت يارب بس الحياة ع الارض دلوقت مختلفة محتاجين يارب خيراتك محتاجين انك ع الاقل تحس بينا وتطمنا ف حياتنا اللي مش باين ليها اي ملامح محتاجين تقوينا ف قرارتنا وتدينا حكمة وتقف مع كل حد فينا تسامحنا ع مشغوليتنا عنك تسامحنا اننا سبناك وبنبص ع الظروف وبننسي انك موجود معانا ف اتون النار .. احنا ف الاتون دلوقت يارب اسرع وتعالي انقذنا وانقذ كل واحد فينا بطريقتك يارب امين*​


----------



## mera22 (7 ديسمبر 2022)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين*
*اليوم** : الاربعاء 7/12/2022*
*الحدث **: الموعظة*
*الاية** : فكل ما تريدون ان يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا هكذا انتم ايضا بهم لان هذا هو الناموس والانبياء*
*الصلاة* *:يارب يسوع .. اشكرك ع تعاليمك لينا اشكرك اننا ف كل مرة جديدة بنقرا فيها كلامك بنستفيد حاجة جديدة اشكرك ع كلامك اللي بينور حاجات كتيرة جوانا .. يارب احنا بعاد اووي اووي يارب عنك وعن كلامك وعن حكمتك .. ادينا اننا نستوعب تعاليمك لينا واللي تقصده واللي عايزه مننا .. ادينا اننا نفهم قصدك وحكمتك من كل موقف بيعدي علينا وبنسالك فيه ليه يارب .. احنا ولادك يارب ادينا حكمة ف تصرفاتنا وكلامنا ومشاعرنا .. خلينا نعرف نعمل كنترول ع نفسنا .. خلينا نحسبها صح ف الاول وادينا حكمة الاختيار يارب .. متخليناش بدون قصد نستغل مشاعر وافكار حد ولا تخلي حد يستغلنا يارب ويفهم حسن نيتنا ع حسب اهوائه .. ادينا حكمة نعرف نتعامل بيها مع الاصغر والاكبر مننا ادينا حكمة نعرف نختارك انت الاول يارب ونشوفك ف كل اختيار بيحصل لينا ف يومنا .. امين*​


----------



## mera22 (8 ديسمبر 2022)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين*
*اليوم : الخميس 8/12/2022
الحدث : الموعظة
الاية : ادخلوا من الباب الضيق (مت 13:7)
الصلاة* *:يارب يسوع اشكرك ع وجودك وحنيتك وتعليمك ليا اشكرك ع رسالتك اللي كل يوم بتبعتهالي حتي لو مش بفهم قصدك الحقيقي بس واثقة اني ف يوم هوصل لقصدك ف حياتي واثقة انك صالح ومش بتعمل الا الخير اشكرك يارب ع كل يوم انت دايما بتديني اختيار من الباب الضيق او لاء اشكرك ع صبرك علينا لما بنختار طريق تاني غيرك غصب عنا او بارادتنا سامحنا يا سيد انت كلي الرحمة والمغفرة سامحنا ووجهنا وارشدنا عشان احنا ولادك وصنعة ايديك امين*​


----------



## mera22 (9 ديسمبر 2022)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين*
*اليوم **: االجمعة  9/12/2022*
*الحدث** : الموعظة*
*الاية **:لانه واسع الباب ورحب الطريق الذي يؤدي الي الهلاك *
*الصلاة **: يارب يسوع .. احنا اضعف يارب من اننا نمشي ف طريق الهلاك ده .. يمكن يارب منعرفوش وبنمشي فيه واحنا حاسبين ان ده طريقك وان ده اللي انت عايزه مننا .. يمكن بنعرف متاخر قصدك وطريقك .. بس الاكيد يارب ان احنا مش عايزينك تزعل مننا ولا عايزين نقولك لا ع حاجة انت بتطلبها مننا .. مش هقولك ضعف مننا ولا شدة مغريات العالم دلوقت .. بس هقولك ان احنا عايزينك عايزين نشوفك ونلمسك ونحس بيك ف كل لحظة ف يومنا .. عايزينك تيجي ف كل اختيار صغير بنختاره ف يومنا وتقولنا الصح من الغلط تقولنا طرقك فين ..عايزين سندة بس منك يارب واحنا بنختار .. دلوقت قليل اوي يارب اللي بيمشي ف طريقك بس موجودين .. بينهم لينا خلينا نعرفهم ونعرف عنك اكتر منهم .. عرفنا طرقك اكتر يارب عشان احنا بس بنحبك وعايزينك تملي حياتنا امين*​


----------



## mera22 (10 ديسمبر 2022)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين*
*اليوم **: السبت 10/12/2022*
*الحدث **: الموعظة*
*الاية :**ما اضيق الباب واكرب الطريق الذي يؤدي الي الحياة وقليلون هما الذين يجدونه*
*الصلاة* *: يارب يسوع زمان كنت فاكرة ان الحياة معاك كلها دموع وحزن وتبكيت ع الخطايا كنت فاكرة ان الصلاة دي ترديد كلام ف وقت معين وكلام معين .. كنت شيفاك اله بعيد وكنت فاهمة حاجات كتيرة غلط عنك لحد قريب ابتديت اسالك ازاي يارب عايزني علطول اجيلك وانا بعيط وببكت نفسي واقولها كلام صعب حتي لو ف يوم فرحانة فيه بنفسي وباللي بحققه كل يوم .. وكنت بسالك برضه ازاي يارب مش عايز يبقي ليا شخصية وكيان واني بس قيمتي تتلخص في حضوري قداسات زي ما اتعلمت زمان .. كنت فاكرة اني هقرب منك بكتر القداسات والخدمة والاجتماعات واني مسيبش الكنيسة .. بس يارب انت لمستني وعرفتني ان كل ده غلط وان طريقك الضيق ده مش كده هو اه ضيق بس مليان فرح وسلام اه فيه اوقات ضيقات بس انت بتدي حكمة معاها .. يارب انا متاكده ان فيه حاجات كتيرة كمان انا معرفهاش عنك .. المس كل حد من ولادك يارب عرفهم الطريق الصح ليك فيه ناس عاشوا وماتوا وهما ملمسوش ايدك ومش فاهمينك ولا فاهمين انت عايز ايه منهم .. عرفنا يارب طريقك وعرفنا بابك الضيق واديني سندة واقف معانا ف طريق الحياة خلينا نلاقيه بسهولة معاك يارب ونستمتع برحلتنا دي معاك ع مانوصلك يا حبيبي امين*​


----------



## mera22 (12 ديسمبر 2022)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين
اليوم : الاتنين 12/12/2022
الحدث : الموعظة
الاية : احترزوا من الانبياء الكذبة الذين ياتونكم بثياب الحملان ولكنهم من الداخل ذئاب خاطفة
الصلاة : يارب يسوع الناس اتغيرت اوي يارب او ممكن معادنها الاصلية بتبان وكمان احنا بنتغير والاصل اللي فينا بيبان وقت الاختلاف .. بس يارب الموضوع مؤلم اوي فيه ناس كنا فاكرين انهم بيحبونا وحلوين بس اكتشفنا انهم كانوا بيستغلونا .. مش عارفة الغلط علينا ولا الغلط عليهم مش عارفة برضه كل اللي عرفاه ان اكيد غلطنا ف حاجة ..اللي عايزة اوصلهولك يارب ان الدنيا كلها دلوقت باقت كده وكله يارب مليان بالكدب والخداع والاستغلال اكيد فيه حلو انت مخبيه لينا او لسه هنقابل وحش تاني ينقينا ونقرب ليك بخداعهم .. سواء حلو او وحش وجودك يارب بيفرق صدقني بيفرق  والوقت اللي انت مش موجود فيه صدقني يارب مش بيعدي والفرحة اللي بيكون مش اساسها انت بتنتهي ف لحظتها .. يارب ادينا حكمة نفرق من الحمل والذئب ونعرف المشاعر الحقيقة اشف جروح قلوبنا يارب من غدر الناس والزمن محتاجين وجودك يملانا فرح وبهجة ياحبيبي امين*


----------



## mera22 (13 ديسمبر 2022)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين
اليوم : الثلاثاء  13/12/2022
الحدث : الموعظة
الاية : من ثمارهم تعرفونهم
الصلاة : ياربي يسوع .. اشكرك ع تعليمك ليا واشكرك ع احساناتك اللي مستاهلهاش ادينا نعرف اللي حوالينا ادينا حكمة تعرف بيها نفسنا الاول ونعرف احنا محتاجين ايه بالظبط .. اللي عايش ف توهان وتردد يارب وقفه وفهمه .. واللي حيران ف نفسه وف حد حواليه مش فاهمه فهمه يارب اديه حكمة يعرف بيها .. كمان يارب خلينا نتعرف عليك اكتر ونبدا السنة الجديدة بيك ونتعرف ونصاحب قديسين اكتر يشفوا فينا قدامك يارب .. يارب خلي لينا احنا كمان ثمار الناس تعرفنا بيها استخدمنا يارب واستخدم مواهبك اللي زرعتها فينا خلينا نمجدك ونشكرك دايما امين*


----------



## mera22 (15 ديسمبر 2022)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين*
*اليوم :** الخميس 15/12/2022*
*الحدث** : الموعظة*
*الاية **: لا تقدر شجرة جيدة ان تصنع اثمار رديئة ولا شجرة ردية ان تصنع اثمار جيدة*
*الصلاة **: يا سيدي يسوع .. بنشكرك ع محبتك لينا بنشكرك انك خلتنا زرعة جيدة ليك بنشكرك ع وجودك ونور حبك اللي مالي قلوبنا يارب وحبك العجيب اللي مالي حياتنا .. ادينا اننا نبان وسط الزحمة والدوشة نبان بمجدك يارب وباسنخدامك لينا .. تعالي يارب لكل واحد فينا ف السنة الجديدة بدد الاحزان و وجع القلب يارب ادخل جوه قلوبنا يارب المس حياتنا وغيرها وخلي كل حاجة فيها تمجد اسمك وتشهد ليك يا حبيبي امين*


----------



## mera22 (17 ديسمبر 2022)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين
اليوم : السبت 17/12/2022
الحدث : الموعظة*
الاية : كل شجرة لا تصنع ثمرا جيدا تقطع وتلقي ف النار
*الصلاة :ياربي يسوع المسيح .. اشكرك يارب ع محبتك لينا ورحمتك واحسانك اللي مغرقين ايامنا .. بنشكرك ع رافتك وحنيتك وانك لسه بتسمعنا رغم كل اللي فينا .. رغم البعد والقساوة والوحاشة .. رغم تشبهنا بالعالم وتناسينا لكلامك يارب .. رغم ان ثمارنا كله بقي رديء يارب رغم اننا مبقيناش نشهد ليك ولا بقينا نكلمك .. رغم مشغوليتنا عنك ف حزننا وياسنا رغم اننا بننسي ان الحل عندك يارب .. رغم ضعف ايماننا وقلة حيلتنا ورؤيتنا الضيقة وانتظارنا ليك انك تغير الظروف .. رغم جهلنا انك بتغير فينا احنا يارب .. ممكن عارفين بس مش عارفين نصدق ولا نستني عشان احنا بقينا ف وقت كل حاجة بتيجي ف ساعتها وعايزينك انت كمان كده وانت مش كده يارب .. بنطلب انهارده تفتح عنينا يارب اننا نعمل ليك وبيك ثمر جيد علاقتنا بيك تبقي اقوي يارب نعرفك اكتر ونحبك اكتر ونثق فيك اكتر ونؤمن بيك اكتر يارب امين*


----------



## mera22 (18 ديسمبر 2022)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين*
*اليوم **: الاحد 18/12/2022*
*الحدث** : الموعظة*
الاية : ليس كل من يقول يارب يارب يدخل ملكوت السموات
*الصلاة **: ياربي يسوع .. اشكرك ع عطاياك وتعاليمك لينا .. متزعلش مننا يارب لو في ايام كتيرة بنعمل كده وبنيجي نقف ونصليلك بس لكن بره احنا مش بنعمل بكلامك .. سامحنا يارب ادينا اننا نفتكرك ف كل لحظة من يومنا .. ادينا كمان اننا نعيش بكلامك ونقرب ليك ونحبك اكتر واكتر يارب امين*


----------



## mera22 (19 ديسمبر 2022)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين*
*اليوم** : الاثنين 19/12/2022*
*الاية** :بل الذي يفعل ارادة ابي  الذي في السماوات (مت21:7)*
*الصلاة **:يارب يسوع حبيبي ومخلصي الصالح اشكرك ع مشيئتك اللي مالية حياتنا اشكرك انك صالح ودايما بتعمل الخير لينا واشكرك اننا مبنفضلش كتير منتظرينه ولا منتظرين حكمتك ف حياتنا اشكرك ع حلولك فينا بنعمتك .. ادينا اننا نفهم يارب ارادتك نفهم مشيئتك ادي لكل واحد فينا يارب انه يعرف استخدامك ليه يعرف مواهبه ونعمك اللي مديهاله .. ادينا يارب اننا منتذمرش ع ارداتك يارب ادينا ان عدو الخير ميغشناش ونعرف نفهم مشيئتك صح يارب قول لكل حد فينا انت عايز منه ايه .. عرفنا طرقك يارب واملانا بروحك امين*


----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2022)

*امين يارب *


----------



## mera22 (20 ديسمبر 2022)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين*
*اليوم **: الثلاثاء 20/12/2022*
*الاية** : كثيرون سيقولونلي يارب يارب اليس باسمك تنبانا وباسمك اخرجنا شياطين وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة (مت 22:7)*
*الصلاة **: ياربي يسوع اشكرك ع محبتك لينا ورحمتك علينا اشكرك ع روحك المعزي اللي مالي حياتنا وبيدينا شبع حقيقي بنعمتك يارب .. اشكرك ع التجربة اللي بتقربنا منك يارب .. وبنشكرك ع كتفك اللي شايل عننا الهموم وع صليبك اللي شايل عننا اوجاع القلب .. ادينا اننا نكون ع شبهك ومثالك يارب .. ادينا نشهد عنك ف كل وقت وكل مكان ومع كل الناس .. ادينا نشهد عنك الاول بينا وبين نفسنا .. قربنا ليك واملانا بروحك يارب .. ادينا اننا نكلمك كل يوم نحكيلك اللي عمله فينا العالم من تشوهات واوجاع لما احنا بعدنا عنك .. لما نجيلك يارب متخلناش نمشي كده ادينا قوتك اننا نكمل بيها ف الايام الصعبة دي وادينا حكمتك اننا نتعامل بيها وسط الناس امين*


----------



## mera22 (22 ديسمبر 2022)

*ب**سم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين*
*اليوم : الخميس 22/12/2022
الاية :فحينئذ اصرخ لهم اني لم اعرفكم اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الاثم
الصلاة **: ياربي يسوع اشكرك يارب انك كل يوم عارفنا عمرك يارب ما صحينا ف يوم وملقناش نعمتك محاوطانا رغم خطايانا وبعدنا عنك رغم انشغالنا عنك وعلاقتنا بيك اللي كلها طلبات ومصالح .. بنشكرك ع معاملتك الحلوة اللطيفة لينا اللي بتظهر فيها ابويتك لينا رغم معاملتنا الجافة والقاسية ليك رغم اننا بنرفض بنوتنا ليك بدون قصد .. يارب حل فينا بروحك يارب غيرنا قبل لقاءك التاني بينا خلينا يارب نستحق اننا نكون ولادك .. انت امين وصالح للمنتهي يارب استخدمنا لمجدك واملانا بروحك امين*​


----------



## mera22 (24 ديسمبر 2022)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين*
*اليوم **: السبت 24/12/2022*
الاية : فنزل المطر وجاءت الانهار وهبت الرياح ووقعت ع ذلك البيت فلم يسقط لانه كان مؤسسا ع الصخر
*الصلاة* *:نشكرك يا الله ع وجودك ف حياتنا ومباركتك لينا رغم وقت الضعف انت بتبقي لسه موجود بنشكرك ع تاديبك لينا عشان نرجع ليك من تاني .. عارفين يارب ان العالم كله مليان مطر ورياح وعواصف .. مليان ضيق وقسوة قلب وحروب ومشاعر قاسية بنقابلها .. يمكن بنتاثر ونتشوه معاها يمكن كمان بتقلب حياتنا وتغيرها وهي اللي بتشكلنا حياتنا .. قرارات مصيرية وكتير منها غلط وكتير منها بنحملها عليك لما مبتظبطش معانا .. بس ف وسط كل ده يارب ادينا اننا نحس بوجودك وسط الاتون اللي ف حياتنا .. ادينا اننا نفهم حكمتك ونفهم محدوديتنا ونفهم اد ايه انت غير محدود .. ادينا نعرف امتي اختار وازاي اختار .. ادينا اننا نعرف انك بعيد تماما عن اختياراتنا ومنحملكش كل عبث وتفكير غلط مننا .. ادينا اننا نفهم ونعرف ونبني حياتنا ع اساس كلامك ونتعلم كلامك بطريقتك انت مش بطريقة حد تاني امين*​


----------



## mera22 (26 ديسمبر 2022)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين*
*اليوم : الاتنين 26/12/2022
الاية : وكل من يسمع اقوالي هذه ولا يعمل بها يشبه برجل جاهل بني بيته ع الرمل
الصلاة **:نشكرك يارب ع محبتك وتعاليمك لينا بنشكرك ع وجودك وحنيتك علينا يارب .. بنشكرك انك بتسمع لصوتنا وصلاوتنا التايهة .. بنشكرك انك بتسمع لافكارنا المشتتة ومشاعرنا المستنزفة وعقلنا البعيد عنك يارب .. بنشكرك ع الرمل اللي ف حياتنا اللي بنينا بيوتنا وقلوبنا عليه لانه لولاه مكناش هنقرب منك ولا كنا هنعرفك ونمجدك .. ادينا اننا نعرف نسمع ونميز صوتك كويس .. وادي لكل واحد انه يعرف انت عايز تستخدمه ف ايه .. املانا بروحك يارب امين*​


----------



## mera22 (27 ديسمبر 2022)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين
اليوم : الثلاثاء 27/12/2022
الاية : فنزل المطر وجاءت الانهار وهبت الرياح وصدمت ذلك البيت فسقط وكان سقوطه عظيما
الصلاة : نشكرك يا الله ع وجودك الحلو ف حياتنا .. بنشكرك انك حتي ف وقت سقوطنا المتكرر بتكون موجود .. حتي يارب وانت ف وسط الاتون والالم بتكون موجود .. واحنا ف وسط مشاعرنا التايهة المتلغبطة انت موجود .. يمكن مش بنشوفك ويمكن من كتر دوشة دماغنا مش بنسمعك بس الاكيد اللي واثقين فيه انك موجود وبتداوي الجراح فينا .. انت موجود يارب خلينا نتاكد من الجملة دي خلينا نثق اكتر واكتر ف وجودك ف حياتنا مش بس وقت الفرحة انت موجود برضه ف وقت الضيق والرياح .. بنشكرك ع وجودك اللي مشوفنهوش ف اي انسان ع الارض .. بنشكرك ع وجودك رغم قسوة قلوبنا و مشغولية مشاعرنا وافكارنا عنك لكن انت دايما موجود .. اشكرك .. امين*


----------



## mera22 (28 ديسمبر 2022)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين
اليوم : االاربعاء 28/12/2022
الاية : فلما اكمل يسوع هذه الاقوال بهتت الجموع من تعليمه
الصلاة :ياربي يسوع بنشكرك ع كلامك للينا وبنشكرك ع قربك مننا رغم خطايانا ورغم اننا بنبعد .. بنتشتت عنك وف تفكيرنا كله ان كل حاجة بتتحل بعيد عنك .. بنفكر كتير وبننسي انك موجود .. بنقعد ندور ع حلول بعيدة عنك .. مع اننا عارفين اننا لو جينالك هنلاقي الحل عندك بسهولة بس العالم بيغرينا يارب .. الناس والدنيا والمشغوليات والمشاعر الكدابة .. مش هنقولك اننا عايزين تعاليمك دي عايزين تعلمنا كل حاجة وتوجهنا .. بس الاكتر اننا عايزينك جنبنا كصاحب واب حقيقي عايزينك تلمس قلبنا يارب اه بعدنا جدا عنك بس صدقني بنحبك وعايزين لمسة بس منك تاني ترجعنا لطريقك ونرجع نشوفك يارب امين*


----------



## mera22 (29 ديسمبر 2022)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين
اليوم : الخميس 29/12/2022
الحدث : الموعظة
الاية : لانه كان يعلمهم كمن له سلطان وليس كالكتبة
الصلاة : بنشكرك يارب ع تعاليمك لينا بنشكرك ع حكمتك ف حياتنا ووجودك بس فيها .. بنشكرك ع نعمتك اللي ادتهالنا  يارب احنا محتاجينك محتاجين لتعاليمك ولكلامك من تاني .. محتاجين نحس بيك يارب .. لما بنسالك هو انت موجود طب انت سامع وشايف طب انت ع الاقل يارب حاسس بينا وباللي بيحصل .. احنا بنكون واثقين ومتاكدين انك هنا بس بتكون الدنيا اغمقت اوي يارب زي دلوقت كده .. بنكون عايزين نقولك المسنا طيب بس اعمل اي حاجة صغيرة تحسسنا انك معانا .. مش بنشكك ف وجودك اد ما بنشكك احنا ف قدرتنا ع اننا نحس بيك زي الاول .. العالم صعب اوي يارب وتعاليمك للاسف ابتدت تختفي وابتدي معالمها يروح ارجع تاني يارب ف حياتنا احنا محتاجين ليك يارب امين*


----------

